# Craftsman scroll saw part?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

A thread here last week got me to thinking about my cheap little Craftsman scroll saw. It is Mod #137216-100. I can get it to cut okay most of the time, but I believe it might be missing a part, as another fella's saw was. I DO know that the goofy little "hold down" attachment is a joke! Can anybody show me or tell me where to find a photo of the area right around and just below the blade on this model saw? I was running into the same "chattering" problem some other guys experienced, but was able to pretty much overcome or work around it. But I NOW suspect I know WHY the problem exists.
I bought the saw, like new, for $16 on Ebay. Maybe NOW I know why the guy sold it so new and so soon! HA!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

See if this helps birch. This is from the Craftsman Web Page:
See the info below plus this is the parts page link and then enter the model number: 137216-100 in the search and you will get the info and diagram shown below. If you don't have a manual for it use the help button and tell them you need a manual for this model and ask them to email you a pdf of it or something. 

http://www3.sears.com/

Diagram
http://www3.sears.com/Paul/Leadimag...tClassCode=PM&titleType=Page 1&titleID=00001&

Parts List
BASE 19A00101 1 

FOOT (3) 16200301 2 

WING NUT 19A00301 3 

LEVELING PAD 19A00401 4 

HEX HD. BOLT (5) (M6 X 1.0-30) 2601BBDA43 5 

FLAT WASHER (5) (GAUGE 6 X 18-1.5) 2601MBDN31 6 

BRACKET-TILT 19A05001 7 

HEX SOCKET HD. CAP SCREW (2) (M6 X 1.0-16) 2617BBLB21 8 

TRUNNION BRACKET 19A05201 9 

TILTING SCALE 19A05301 10 

CR. RE. PAN HD. SCREW (3) (M5 X 0.8-16) 2668BBDA25 11 

HEX. SOC. HD. CAP BOLT (M8 X 1.25-40) 2602BBLA59 12 

TRADE MARK LABEL 19A05601 13 

TABLE 19A05701 14 

INSERT 11A02501 15 

HOUSING RIGHT 19A10001 16 

CLAMP CORD (4) 19A10101 17 

CR. RE. PAN HD. SCREW (4) / CR. RE. TRUSS HD. TAPPING (M5 X 0.8-10) 2668BBDA32 18 

SCREW (M4 X 16-16) 2653MZDE14 19 

EXTERNAL TOOTH LOCK WASHER (GAUGE 4) 2504MZC004 20 

NUT CHUCK (M6 X 1.0 T=6) 2705FBD106 21 

HEX SOC. HD. CAP SCREW (2) (M6 X 1.0-20) 2617BBLB22 22 

PLUNGER HOUSING 19A10701 23 

FLAT WASHER (GAUGE 6 X 18-1.5) 2501MBDN31 24 

SHAFT PIVOT 19A10901 25 

MOTOR 8586C28926 26 

ECCENTRIC ASSEMBLY 19A12202A1 27 

WASHER 14701101 28 

NUT CHUCK (M5 X 0.8 T = 5) 2705FBD105 29 

BEARING SEAT ASSEMBLY 19A12601A1 30 

BUSH (2) 19A13101 31 

HEX SOC. HD. CAP BOLT (M5 X 0.8 - 35) 2602BBLB30 32 

POINTER 19A14001 33 

CR. RE. PAN HD. SCREW (M5 X 0.8-12) 2568BBDA24 34 

HEX SOC. SET SCREW (M8 X 1.25-8) 2603BDLA52 35 

SPRING 13108501 36 

STEEL BALL 2983AL5010 37 

PLUNGER HANDLE 11A00101 38 

FLAT WASHER (GAUGE 6 X 18 - 1.5) 2501MBDN31 39 

COMPRESSION SPRING 14403301 40 

TENSION HANDLE 11A00401 41 

CAUTION LABEL 11A03401 42 

WAVE WASHER 2506MBN608 43 

NUT CHUCK (M8 X 1.25 T=8) 2705FBD108 44 

HEX SOC. HD. CAP SCREWS (3) (M6 X 1.0-16) 2617BBLC21 45 

LABEL 10216715 46 

RETAINING RING 18515401 47 

CR.RE. PAN HD. SCREW (M4 X 0.7-6) 2666BBDA06 48 

BELLOWS 16721602 50 

PLUG HOUSING 16721902 51 

CR. RE. COUNT HD. SCREW (2) (M5*0.8-12) 2636BBDA24 52 

PVC HOSE 16730001 53 

AIR DUCT ASSEMBLY 16730102A1 54 

HOUSING 19A20001 55 

CR. RE. PAN HD. SCREW (4) (M5 X 0.8-50) 2668BBD894 56 

CR.RE. PAN HD. SCREW (2) (M5 X 0.8-10) 2668BBDA32 57 

BLADE BOX 19A20301 58 

CR. RE. PAN HD. SCREW (2) (M5X0.8-20) 2668BBDA27 59 

DUST SHIELD (4) 18402702 60 

CR. RE. TRUSS HD. SCREW (2) (M5 X 0.8-8) 2637BBDA23 61 

SUPPORT ROD 19A20701 62 

HEX. SOC. SET SCREW (2) (M6 X 1.0-7) 2603BBLA36 63 

PLUNGER HOUSING 11A10701 64 

CLAMP PLATE 109A20P1 65 

LABEL 19A21101 66 

TRADE-MARK LABEL (2) 19A21201 67 

PLATE COVER 19A21801 68 

CLAMP HANDLE 11A11001 69 

QUICK RELEASE ASSEMBLY 19A25801A1 70 

HEX SOC. HD. CAP BOLT (2) (M4 X 0.7-10) 2602BBLA08 71 

SPRING WASHER (2) 2502ABC401 72 

SET PLATE (2) 14706601 73 

UPPER ARM ROCKER ASSEMBLY CR. RE. PAN HD. ROUND NECK 16704201A1 74 

SCREW (2) (M4 X 0.7-7.5) 2676BBDAA3 75 

EXTENSSION SPRING 18102001 76 

BOTTOM ARM ROCKER 19A26701 77 

BEARING SEAT 15802301 78 

N/A N/P 79 
BLADE 15802103 80 

BLADE 15802104 81 

HOLDER BLADE ASSEMBLY (2) 17104404A3 82A 

BOLT CLAMP (2) 19610202 83 

N/A N/P 84 
N/A N/P 85 
N/A N/P 86 
CONNECTOR BOX 19A31001 87 

CR. RE. TRUSS HD. SCREW (M4 X 0.7-16) 2637BBDA10 88 

CONTROLLER ASSEMBLY 19A31201A1 89 

SPEED POTENT 26S9 89A 

CR. RE. PAN HD. TAPPING SCREW (4) (M3 X 24-6) 2660MBCE01 90 

CONNECTOR BOX COVER 19A31401 91 

CR. RE. PAN HD. TAPPING SCREW (4) (M4 X 10-25) 2660PBCK23 92 

CIRCUIT BREAKER SWITCH 2853D55714 93 

STRAIN RELIEF 2801UBHA07 94 

WRENCH HEX 2136MBL703 95 

LEAD WIRE ASSEMBLY 28065558AL 96 

POWER CABLE 2807BB08HB 97 

SWITCH BOX 19A35001 98 

CR. RE. PAN HD. SCREW (3) (M5 X 0.8-20) 2668BBDA27 99 

LINKAGE BAR 0ZWS None 

SWITCH BOX COVER 19A35202 100 

ROCKER SWITCH 2852U55721 101 

CR. RE. PAN HD. SCREW (2) (M5 X 16-35) 2660PBCK30 102 

PUSH BUTTON 19A35501 103 

INDICATED BUTTON 11A25901 104 

WAVE WASHER 2506MBN606 105


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch

This may help. see below


----------------



Birch said:


> A thread here last week got me to thinking about my cheap little Craftsman scroll saw. It is Mod #137216-100. I can get it to cut okay most of the time, but I believe it might be missing a part, as another fella's saw was. I DO know that the goofy little "hold down" attachment is a joke! Can anybody show me or tell me where to find a photo of the area right around and just below the blade on this model saw? I was running into the same "chattering" problem some other guys experienced, but was able to pretty much overcome or work around it. But I NOW suspect I know WHY the problem exists.
> I bought the saw, like new, for $16 on Ebay. Maybe NOW I know why the guy sold it so new and so soon! HA!


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Jeeez thanks Bob3. I should be able to do something with the links etc. you provided. Lots of stuff there to check. Appreciate the help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Birch

NOTE***the one snapshot that shows how you can make one quick and easy and just by pass SEARS....it can be just about anything you have around the shop just as long it works 

--------------


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

I actually hesitate to mention this for fear of hurting anyone's feelings, but when I visited a friend's shop and commented that he had the same Craftsman 16" Scroll Saw as mine, he said he "hated it and never uses it because the work chatters and jumps around so badly... too hard to hold it down." When I examined it, I discovered that he had the BLADE UPSIDE DOWN !... teeth pointing up ! I turned the blade over, he tried it out and smiled! That was about ten years ago. He still thanks me occasionally, because he's still getting good service out of it!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Roger I had the same kind of deal with a Toolmaker apprentice. She put on a new saw blade just before lunch. She couldn't get it to cut at all. When she went to lunch, I looked at the bade and she had it upside down. I told her to take it off and turn it over and try again. Walla, cuts like a dream. I don't think I got any thanks.


----------



## Yardbirdman (Dec 27, 2012)

*blade size question for Craftsman 137216-100 scroll saw*

Hello guys. I have a question on this same saw. What is the length of the blade it takes. I tried to put a 5" in mine, after finding a 6" blade was too long. The 5 was obviously too short, but when trying to locate a 5 1/2" blade, people thought I was mistaken. What am I missing here?
Thanks for your help!




challagan said:


> See if this helps birch. This is from the Craftsman Web Page:
> See the info below plus this is the parts page link and then enter the model number: 137216-100 in the search and you will get the info and diagram shown below. If you don't have a manual for it use the help button and tell them you need a manual for this model and ask them to email you a pdf of it or something.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Yardbirdman said:


> Hello guys. I have a question on this same saw. What is the length of the blade it takes. I tried to put a 5" in mine, after finding a 6" blade was too long. The 5 was obviously too short, but when trying to locate a 5 1/2" blade, people thought I was mistaken. What am I missing here?
> Thanks for your help!


It takes a 5" blade, Dan. You can download the owners manual here...

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...=137216100&diagramPageId=&documentId=P0409066


----------



## Randy 123 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Craftsman scroll saw*

I too have the same Craftsman scroll saw model #137.216100 bought under similar circumstances - garage sale - $30 - looks brand new. I plugged it in and it ran for 1 minute and quit. I let it set for an hour, pushed the reset - would not start. This morning it did exactly the same thing. Ran briefly then would not restart. I opened the back of the saw and found an intimidating computer board and stopped.
Now what ??
Thank you


----------

